# Whats the most unusual haunted house you have ever been in?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Mine would have to be "The Haunted House" in Niagara Falls. It had some really great effects, but, what was weird is that in the middle of it, there was a bed of nails that you could sit on (which I did.)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Niagara Falls. Slow I turn, step by step...


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Raven's Grin*

Raven's Grin Inn (IL) is in a class by itself. If you have ever been there, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm dying to get to the Raven's Grin. From everyone I've talked to who's been there, it's the most truly one-of-a-kind unique haunt in the US. I have to go this year. I don't care if I can get anyone to go with me or not.


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*You should go!!!*



Revenant said:


> I'm dying to get to the Raven's Grin. From everyone I've talked to who's been there, it's the most truly one-of-a-kind unique haunt in the US. I have to go this year. I don't care if I can get anyone to go with me or not.


It is very unusual and an overall good time. Definitely worth the trip!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe we should set up an after-Ironstock trip....


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

GraveStalker said:


> It is very unusual and an overall good time. Definitely worth the trip!


I have been wondering about it also. What is it like?


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Hard to explain...*



Spookkid said:


> I have been wondering about it also. What is it like?


It's really hard to explain. It's weird and quirky, sort of a hybrid between funhouse, art gallery, and haunted house with some performance art thrown in.

My opinion is that it has to be visited to be experienced. No pictures, stories or videos would do it justice. You have to be submersed in the environment to gain an appreciation.


----------

